# Dan Jun Breathing



## terrylamar (Jun 4, 2010)

I was thinking about the various Dan Jun Breathing Techniques one day when I happened to yawn.  It struck me that yawning is the body's natural Dan Jun Breathing Technique.  Has anyone else thought about this or made this connection?


----------



## MBuzzy (Jun 6, 2010)

terrylamar said:


> I was thinking about the various Dan Jun Breathing Techniques one day when I happened to yawn.  It struck me that yawning is the body's natural Dan Jun Breathing Technique.  Has anyone else thought about this or made this connection?



It is the same idea, oxygenating your blood.  Personally, every time that I do any kind of deep breathing exercise, it makes me yawn.


----------



## dandred (Jun 6, 2010)

It's also about increasing/producing Ki energy. 

My master always tells me to try and feel the Ki when I practice Don Jon Ho Hube.

How many exercises do you do. 

I usually practice 5, also just lately I've been practicing Ki breathing with hoshinsool while alone, kind of like tai chi.


----------



## kaizasosei (Jun 7, 2010)

Deep breathing is done while holding your breath' as well as inhaling and exhaling.  Jaki wo haku-get rid or the bad energy(air) by forcing prolonged exhalation. Breath in the good air through the nose.  Aim to breath only 2 to 5 times per min when relaxed.  It's like a baby, you don't want to drop it but don't crush it either.  Let it dance and sing. Flow from inhale to exhale to inhale as smoothly as possible. Obviously the more you breath from the tanden, the better.  That means letting the belly rise when inhaling naturally and not breathing from the shoulders.  
I have practiced different techniques of long inhale long exhale, short-long, long-short etc... 
Also ways of holding breath and exerting energy in the various chakras, careful not to pass out. Reverse tanden breathing by pulling the belly in when inhaling which is also useful to eliminate sideburn when endurance runing.



j


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Jun 9, 2010)

terrylamar said:


> I was thinking about the various Dan Jun Breathing Techniques one day when I happened to yawn.  It struck me that yawning is the body's natural Dan Jun Breathing Technique.  Has anyone else thought about this or made this connection?


Generally, during danjun breathing, there are isometric exercises that go with it.  

Given that I consider 'chi' or 'ki' to be breath, yes, danjun breathing develops ki.  Proper breathing is necessary to any physical endeavor.  I did breathing exercises for years in voice lessons, and as a result, can produce volume without pushing and sustain long notes without running out of steam before the note is supposed to end.

Likewise, in hapkido, danjun exercises develop lung capacity.  With the isometrics that accompany them, it develops that capacity under a load.  

We do the same exercises in kumdo.  People wonder how a 43 year old can outlast all of the teens and early twenties guys in the class.  Proper breathing is part of the answer.  Proper technique is the other part.

I have made the connection with the yawn, and yes, the similarity is there.

Daniel


----------

